# I love rip off shops



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

A guy I play golf with told me the other day his sister took her 5 year old JD lawn tractor to a shop as it wouldn't start and was leaking oil from the muffler, the shop told her the block was cracked and that was causing gas to leak into the oil and gave her a price of $ 1400.00 for a new engine and told her if not repaired she owed $50.00 for estimate, he said if I wanted the mower I could pay the est fee and pick it up from the dealer, picked it up on Tuesday afternoon, brought it home, changed the oil and filter and plug, cleaned the carb and ran it, it ran like new, sharpened the blades and washed the unit. Put it on craigs list last night at 7 for $1000.00, a guy contacted me an hour ago about it and just picked it up cash $ and actually said he would have paid more for it in the condition it was in. I make a ton of money off this shop because of stuff like this. I hope they stay in business for alot longer, believe it or not they are going on almost 15 years now and the place is always busy, but they are 1 of only 3 shops within 20 miles.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Why not offer it to your buddy's sister ?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

She already bought a new one, and didn't want it and was going to tell the shop to keep it until he told her I would probably take it.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

She already bought a new one, and didn't want it and was going to tell the shop to keep it until he told her I would probably take it. I was at t hebeach when it went south otherwise it would have come to my place instead. She couldn't wait a few days for me to get back.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Oil must have been overfull and the shop made up some bs about it so they could soak her. I cannot stand that kind of service. I work on sm engines as a hobby and if I cannot fix it I do not charge.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

carb had some dirt in it and was leaking/overflowing into crankcase, that was it,


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, stuck needle.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

not stuck just a piece of crap keeping the needle from seating properly


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

A review somebody wrote about them, this is typical and you can find signs on peoples lawns in the area about them also. 

"Total lack of communication. Basic service $600.00 on a Cub Cadet. Be sure to ask HOW MUCH ?"


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> I work on sm engines as a hobby and if I cannot fix it I do not charge.


If you're charging other people, it's not a hobby, it's a business.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not consider it a business. I do not claim expenses/losses, depend on the income or advertise. My work is done for friends/family. There are times I only charge for parts depending on the repair. If I did this every day for 8+ hours a day then it would be considered a "business".


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

They struck again, guy brought me JD JE75 s/p mower, which wouldn't roll backwards, they told him trans was shot, no parts available, new trans the only way to repair, was missing return spring for trans, $4.85 and 20 min labor, he gave me $50.00 and said he will bring me 2 more that they said had major work needed tomorrow, he left headed back to the shop to tell them off, I yold him don't bother they could careless.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Why don't you create a "sting"? Get them out of business, you get more business, and the people quit getting the crank"shaft". The way I'm reading it, your just as bad as them if you don't.

Just my 2 cents and that's all you're getting.

>Maytag


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

By sting if you mean setting him up with a riggerd mower, I have contacted 2 news papers about doing that along with taking it to other shops to check them out, niether would get involved as they were worried about a law suit, If I did it myself it wouldn't mean anything. people in town have signs in thier front lawns about him, saying they paid them $800 to fix thier mower and it still isn't fixed, he has an F rating with the better business bureau, as I said he is really the only dealer within 20 miles. I went by one day for an a/f and a plug as my trailer is running low on parts (end of season inventory reduction) and I had to go right by there, he tried to charge me 16.85 for a briggs a/f 491588 a/f and a J19LM, I asked him where the kiss was, he asked what kiss, I said the one I get before I get screwed and walked out, went to lowes about 8 miles away and paid like 6 or7 for the same stuff. 

A lot of people are aware of the place, but alot of people think he must be good as he has a very nice bldg and has a ton of new equipment on display in front of the store. I said earlier he has been there 15 yrs now under the current ownership.


----------



## napaman9 (Nov 9, 2011)

In upstate ny we have a similar shop down the road from my house and by word of mouth my driveway is full and wife is ready to kick me out i do not charge any labor for the love of doing it but 3 neighbors turned into 30


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry - but Schenectady is NOT upstate NY. There's still 170 miles north of you yet. It may be upstate nyCity, but not ny.

Sorry - personal pet peeve. :freak:

Good luck with your 30 neighbors however. 

Duffer - where is this rip off shop?

>Maytag


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Charlotte metro area


----------

